# I now own a Brinkman Smoke N Pit Professional



## severeidaho (Jun 30, 2008)

Well I was going to buy the Brinkman Vertical Smoker that costed around 40 dollars and yesterday my sister told me that a friend we know wanted to get rid of a smoker.  I had seen it before and offered to buy it from Him 1 year ago.  Well I got in touch with him and he said he didnt need it anymore and that I should go ahead and pick it up.

This thing weighs around 200 pounds (solid steel) and is in Good Condition.  It needs a fresh coat of paint but thats it.  The grates are nearly 90% rust free so I imagine cleaning will be easy.  I plan to sand and apply a fresh coat of rust-oleam heat paint and also add new wood for the shelf. 

I will be posting Pictures as soon as I get a chance to show my new smoker in the now condition and then improved condition.  I imagine 2 weeks from now I will be done with my project.  To let you all know how excited I was,  I went to the store and bought a brisket and put it in the freezer till I am ready and even bought my charcoal and wood chips.  I cant wait.  


My big question is,  Other than Facial work that I will be doing, what all do I need to do to get my smoker ready for a smoke-off?  This is my first ever Charcoal smoker so any pointers you can offer are greatly appreciated.  

Stay Tuned for Pictures....  =)


-gerrit


----------



## daboys (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey Idaho. I have a SnP and have done most of the mods to it. Baffle, lower the stack, seal the sides, new thermos, and others. Check out the charcoal forum and you will find lots of threads on what to do and how to do them. It will make your SnP so much better.


----------



## jimtown (Jun 30, 2008)

Gratz on the find,   I am planning on picking up one this week at Wally-world ($138) for the Brinkmann 40" Smoke 'n Pit Charcoal Smoker.  I hope to try and get a few quickie mods  installed so i cna be cookign for the parents on Friday!

Good luck and happy Smoking.


----------



## richtee (Jun 30, 2008)

Great find! That's a fine smoker... a few mods as mentioned, and yer set for some great Q! PS on the chips... try chunks... you have the capacity with that box for small chunks.


----------



## severeidaho (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone.  I have looked over the Smoker and it definetely doesnt have any of the mods added.  I did see a mod list on a website referenced from this forum but there are like 10+ mods and I dont really have the money to do all of them.  I do plan on doing the Thermometer mod,  sealing the chimney, the small easy mods.  However I must ask if having a succesfull smoke is possible without the mods?  What am I risking if I dont do mods on it.   Has anyone perfected this smoker without mods?  

I cant express how anxious I am to smoke a birsket that I bought, But I do want to make sure I do it right.  Maybe some references to some of the pro's advice on this smoker, amount of chips needed, amount of charcoal needed, etc.  As far as this coming week I hope to smoke my brisket Wednesday but will wait till I hear further from yall on this matter.  

-gerrit


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 30, 2008)

Congrats on a great find, you'll have plenty of help from members with similiar smokers. Good luck on your project.


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice score Gerrit.  Look forward to seeing it.


----------

